
The Water Wars of Arizona - johnny313
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/07/19/magazine/the-water-wars-of-arizona.html
======
Mankhool
Immediately brought this to mind.
[https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/23209924-the-water-
knife](https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/23209924-the-water-knife)

